# Intel CS330 Webcam



## hoodieboy711 (Jul 7, 2004)

I found an old webcam in a box, it came in Intel's Create and Share USB kit but since i last put it away Ive lost the install disc. I tried going through the Intel site and downloading the driver.

The driver apparently works and it identifies the device in Device Manager as an Intel Camera, but I cannot figure out how to access the camera for pictures. My computer is running Windows 2000, this is where the problems happen, but when I take the usb cam up to the other computer with windows XP, it works perfectly.

In the control panel under Scanners and Cameras, there is no listing for Intel and I cant figure out how to make it accept the INF file i Have.

So basically unless i can get the software free (payment is a last resort since i bought this thing originally) or i can get windows 2000 to accept it as a camera i dont know what to do.

My email is [email protected] or aim is Hoodieboy711 if anyone is willing to help, thanks

**ON the XP comp, the camera along with our scanner and all network shared files are on "My Computer", on this 2000 box's "My Computer" pretty much only systems drive show.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

I've moved you to Hardware as you'll get more responses here 

Just looked at the Intel site, and under Create and Share USB, we have the following for USB:

1.0 and 2.0

Which one is it?

Do you get any error messages when you try and get in? You may also want to take a look at this:

http://support.intel.com/support/createshare/camerapack/wizard1.htm

Regards

eddie


----------



## hoodieboy711 (Jul 7, 2004)

usb 1.0


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Have you tried the wizard that I gave in the link above?

eddie


----------



## hoodieboy711 (Jul 7, 2004)

yeah i went through the wizard and everything in the device manager is shown correctly but in the control panel's "camera and scanners" section my webcam isnt listed and i cannot find out how to access the camera.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Does this help:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows200...techinfo/reskit/en-us/prork/prdn_img_ollz.asp

eddie


----------

